# Changi hospital - Singapore



## Raz333 (May 7, 2009)

Everyone and his dog has done this place, except for me. So it was time 
to head across the causeway into Singapore and see what this old building 
had to offer. Not much as it turned out, it's now just a gutted empty shell. But still, 
it's a good surviving example of official colonial architecture, no show but all go.

Changi hospital was first commissioned in 1935 for the Far east Air force. Over 
the years It was used as a hospital by various bodies and countries, including the 
Japanese during WW2. 
In 1997 the hospital was finally decommissioned when the Singapore govt moved 
all operations to the newly built Changi General Hospital building. Since that day 
the old Changi hospital site has been left abandoned.


----------



## Seahorse (May 7, 2009)

Last time I was in Singapore, a few of us grabbed a cab to Changi for a few beers. 

"Changi?" say the driver. "You go for ladyboys?" Winking madly.

"Err, no. We just want to get shit faced", says me.

"You want ladyboy shit on your face?"

I couldn't think of a reply to that one.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 7, 2009)

Apart from the grafitti it's in good nick after being abandoned for 12 years. The externals look like it was done to incorporate the "look" of colonial architecture. Are there any plans for the buildings? It looks like it's in a quiet area.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 7, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Last time I was in Singapore, a few of us grabbed a cab to Changi for a few beers.
> 
> "Changi?" say the driver. "You go for ladyboys?" Winking madly.
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------



## Raz333 (May 7, 2009)

Ladyboys! hahahaha never knew Changi was known for that side of things.

The building saw some major renovations in the 70's. I think the central block is totally new. The period 
buildings themselves have seen much modifications, mostly blocking up all the air vent and louvered
openings in the internal and external walls to update the building for aircon. 

The hospital is located on a hill and was known for its peaceful and tranquil location. During the war
the site was one of the first locations to be shelled when the Japanese landed on Ubin island just
opposite.

I'm sure the original plans are bumping around somewhere.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 7, 2009)

"Everyone and his dog" might have been to this place, but I've never been, nor had I heard about this one, until now. Perhaps I should get a dog? 

Thanks for sharing Raz -some excellent ones


----------



## shipwreck (May 7, 2009)

Didn't even know the place was closed down, I was born there, so good to see it's still in quite good nick!!


----------

